# The Repomen.



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 20, 2010)

I saw it.
I enjoyed it for all the gore, and its message.
Nobody else did.

Discuss.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 20, 2010)

Repo Man is a pretty cool guy, eh repossesses alien cars and doesnt afraid of anything


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Repo Man is a pretty cool guy, eh repossesses alien cars and doesnt afraid of anything


 
Wrong film, broski.
I am talking of the 2010 film.


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

Reminded me of this thing me and my friends made up at school about insurance companies...and how if you don't have insurance they take your nose...


----------



## Takun (Mar 20, 2010)

WTF, didn't they already do this as a musical and call it Repo: The Genetic Opera?

God fucking damnnnnn


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 20, 2010)

Shameless rip-off

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Repo!_The_Genetic_Opera


----------



## Stawks (Mar 20, 2010)

inb4 Repo! The Genetic Opera


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 20, 2010)

Easog said:


> Shameless rip-off
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Repo!_The_Genetic_Opera





			
				Futurechimp posting on The AV Club said:
			
		

> "Repossession Mambo" (the book "repo men" is based on) was published last year, but the director read the manuscript several years ago. He and the author started developing the screenplay in 2003. It didn't shoot until four years later, then it sat on a shelf for 2.5 years. I'm a friend of someone behind the film, and that's the way I've been hearing it.




Repo! was just awful and this don't look too much better


Repo Man is a better movie

[yt]vUbnOFPud3M[/yt]

"I don't want no Commies in my car!... No Christians, either!"


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 20, 2010)

Personally, reposession of organs would not happen if we only put limits on who got organs. 

Like if we put limits on who could get loans in the first place.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 20, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Repo! was just awful and this don't look too much better


Sources for quote plox, and "I happen to know some guy who told me this" doesn't count as a source

Also fuck you Repo! was amazing.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 20, 2010)

Easog said:


> Sources for quote plox, and "I happen to know some guy who told me this" doesn't count as a source
> 
> Also fuck you Repo! was amazing.



- I sourced the quote. It's on this page.

-The book is here. And the mass market movie version is here.

-The book and movie shared a title for a while but it was a bad title so I guess that is why they changed it.

-Repo! had too many songs and they were all pretty shitty.

-You're dumb.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 20, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> - I sourced the quote. It's on this page.
> 
> -The book is here. And the mass market movie version is here.
> 
> -The book and movie shared a title for a while but it was a bad title so I guess that is why they changed it.


And that's all I wanted.



Load_Blown said:


> -Repo! had too many songs and they were all pretty shitty.
> 
> -You're dumb.


If you say so 8)


----------



## Takun (Mar 20, 2010)

All I'm reading is people saying that Repo! was started and the screenplay finished before Repossession Mambo the book or screenplay started, but I am also unable to find valid sources for either side.

Edit: so it started as a small project in 1998/1999?
http://www.terrancezdunich.com/blog/?page_id=1236



> More specifically, the story of _REPO! _sprung out of a 10-minute tale that Darren Smith (_REPO!_â€™s co-creator) and I penned during our 10-minute opera daysâ€”short stories weâ€™d put to music and perform at L.A cafÃ©s and clubs in 1999-2000. Weâ€™d write sets of 10-minute operas revolving around themes. One of those themes was Eosaphobia, a fear of the dawn. This parameter inspired me to conceive of the character of GraveRobber, an observer of the underbelly of society whose illegal nocturnal activities made him hide from the light of day.



Also here has some nice history.

http://www.terrancezdunich.com/blog/?p=2804


----------



## Skittle (Mar 20, 2010)

Meh, I really dun wanna see it.

I'mma stick to Repo! And Load_Blown... It had so many songs because..IT WAS AN OPERA.


----------



## Lane The Slain (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks like an interesting movie. Doubt Ill ever see it though.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks pretty meh, like a version of Repo! for the fans that liked the story but aren't fond of musicals.

Also putting it out there, the songs in Repo were sucky and poorly written.    You can keep your genetic opera, I'll keep my flesh eating Audrey 2.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 20, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Looks pretty meh, like a version of Repo! for the fans that liked the story but aren't fond of musicals.
> 
> Also putting it out there, the songs in Repo were sucky and poorly written.    You can keep your genetic opera, I'll keep my flesh eating Audrey 2.


I enjoyed them a lot, thank you.

What songs are crap, poorly written, etc. is a matter of opinion.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 20, 2010)

Even that "Seventeen" song with Joan Jett?

Because I thought it was really embarrassing and I was incredibly glad that that girl got slapped for it


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Mar 20, 2010)

skittle said:


> I enjoyed them a lot, thank you.
> 
> What songs are crap, poorly written, etc. is a matter of opinion.



Nothing wrong with enjoying them, but at the same time I'm allowed to not like them.  0 :3  There's people out there that enjoyed the new Alice movie, that's crap in my eyes too.

To be fair though, the best song for me was "Mark it Up", because the clunky writing fit the comedic scenario.



Load_Blown said:


> Even that "Seventeen" song with Joan Jett?
> 
> Because I thought it was really embarrassing and I was incredibly glad that that girl got slapped for it



Yeah, basically any of the songs sung by that girl were just... Urgh,  made me scrape my scalp with the fingernails.  Repoman should have slapped her with his scalpel.  ;3


----------



## Skittle (Mar 20, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Nothing wrong with enjoying them, but at the same time I'm allowed to not like them.  0 :3  There's people out there that enjoyed the new Alice movie, that's crap in my eyes too.
> 
> To be fair though, the best song for me was "Mark it Up", because the clunky writing fit the comedic scenario.
> 
> Yeah, basically any of the songs sung by that girl were just... Urgh,  made me scrape my scalp with the fingernails.  Repoman should have slapped her with his scalpel.  ;3


Zydrate Anatomy and Mark It Up are definitely my favorites. I fuckin' love Pavi. I would fuck him, hard. I didn't find her voice annoying at all. Some parts of the movie were clunky but *shrugs*. Still enjoyable and most of the main songs were awesome.

Why aren't you allowed to like them? That sounds rather stupid. :/


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Mar 23, 2010)

skittle said:


> Zydrate Anatomy and Mark It Up are definitely my favorites. I fuckin' love Pavi. I would fuck him, hard. I didn't find her voice annoying at all. Some parts of the movie were clunky but *shrugs*. Still enjoyable and most of the main songs were awesome.
> 
> Why aren't you allowed to like them? That sounds rather stupid. :/



I'm allowed to NOT like them.  As in, you don't have the right to force me into liking the songs.


----------



## traffictragedy03 (Mar 24, 2010)

Takun said:


> WTF, didn't they already do this as a musical and call it Repo: The Genetic Opera?
> 
> God fucking damnnnnn



Genetic Opera was way better.


----------



## kinkycoyote (Mar 25, 2010)

I thought Repo Men was actually pretty interesting. It quoted heavily from Brazil for its end (which you can see coming a mile away), and there were nods to The Shining and Oldboy (they pretty much lifted the entire hallway sequence)--but those are all great films, and if you're gonna steal, you might as well do it from the best. Everyone's saying Paul Verhoeven should have directed it to give it the snarky edge it needed, but I feel it needed to be more than a satire (which is what Verhoeven would have done with it). It was a touch long, and there were some issues here and there (the fact that his wife's never called on her outrageous hypocrasy--it's morally repugnant to repo, but okay to sell to all the people who obviously can't afford them), but overall I thought it was a pretty ballsy little movie and a perfect little parable about the capitalism endgame (nice to see healthcare as the movie's central issue).


----------



## Skittle (Mar 25, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> I'm allowed to NOT like them.  As in, you don't have the right to force me into liking the songs.


Sorry. I can't read.

I'm not forcing you to like them. :/


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Mar 25, 2010)

Repo! TGO is brilliant, this just looks like a rip-off. Repo! has been around for over 10 years now and frankly I'll always love it. 21st Century Cure & Zydrate Anatomy <3
I Never Knew I'd Love You So Much makes me want to hug my dad.

I have the 38 song deluxe soundtrack =D 

Also, Grave Robber = sex on legs


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 25, 2010)

kinkycoyote said:


> there were nods to The Shining and Oldboy (they pretty much lifted the entire hallway sequence)--but those are all great films, and if you're gonna steal, you might as well do it from the best.



I read that in a review and that is a pretty ballsy thing to do considering the plot reads kind of like _Tales Designed to HORRIFY_ or some pulpy sci-fi thing

Maybe not even that good. It's a dumb one.


----------

